# Coolant leak...what part is this that needs replacing?



## sirk0rebreg (Nov 11, 2016)

Car has started leaking from the center of the red circle. Can anyone identify the part for me please that I would need to replace? It is slowly getting worse and I am wanting to get this fixed ASAP to avoid further cost and damage. Thanks for any help. 

Also, what is the time frame to replace this part? I am coming from a primarily Mustang background and have never worked on a smaller engine before. :th_coolio:


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I'm believe that's the coolant recovery connector, I don't know the part number you may need to call your local dealer to get that information. I think I remember seeing a couple threads on here from other folks having the same issue, I'll try to find them and see if they are of any help.


----------



## sirk0rebreg (Nov 11, 2016)

Thank you I appreciate the help. It's coming right from the base there where you can see it is a little bit wet.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I found a couple threads with similar issues, but not sure if they'll be much help.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-gen1-1-4l-turbo/86626-new-coolant-leak.html

http://http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-gen1-1-4l-turbo/149290-chevy-cruze-eco-oil-leake.html

I'm sure it won't be too long before one of the resident gearheads chimes in soon with their input.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I saw from your intro thread that you bought the car less than three years ago. If you're still under 36K miles this would be a warranty repair.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

looks like a water outlet assuming I got your car right the part number could be 25193922 it is common and I sell it for $32

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Looks like the water outlet to me. It's covered under the power train warranty (but you might need to fight that a bit). IIRC, the part was redesigned and may require a matching new top hose.


----------

